# Canadians post your long weekend landscapes



## Kane (May 21, 2012)

Here's a shot of the lake with the 5D mark iii and 24-70.


----------



## michael6liu (May 21, 2012)

Sibbald Point Provincial Park, 7D + 17-55mm.


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 27, 2012)

Whiteshell Provincial Park.


----------



## skinkfoot (May 27, 2012)

Canon 40d 17-40L Port Perry,Ontario


----------



## rumorzmonger (May 27, 2012)

I didn't manage to get out and do any shooting on the long weekend, so this photo from the week before will have to suffice... still pretty cold up in the high country of BC.








Dufy Lake, BC (5D Mark III, 17-40mm f4L)


----------

